# Good Sam gets screwed



## rescuecpt (Feb 8, 2005)

> *Good Samaritan's Car Stolen at Crash Scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 8, 2005)

Well that just sucks...


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 8 2005, 05:14 PM
> * Well that just sucks... *


 I could not come up with anything different to say...


----------



## Jon (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 8 2005, 08:29 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 8 2005, 08:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Feb 8 2005, 05:14 PM
> * Well that just sucks... *


I could not come up with anything different to say... [/b][/quote]
 second the motion


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone wanna bet the guy had warrants or the flipped-over-car was stolen?


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree... that does suck.  What a world we live in!  Someone goes to help someone out...that someone helps themselves to the other persons car...


 <_<


----------



## MMiz (Feb 10, 2005)

That's just wrong.

Another great reason why I'd rather call 911 and not stop on the side of the road in my POV.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone wanna bet the guy had warrants or the flipped-over-car was stolen? 


-------



You're probably right  <_<


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

Matt, 

Has that happened before to you? Where you witness something and you keep driving? 

I am just curious how everyone feels about helping people off duty.  I mean, I am all for helping people, no matter what...but sometimes the thought scares me... because you never know who's really hurt or who's faking it so they can hurt you....


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 10, 2005)

I would be more comfortable just calling 911 and waiting for the calvery.


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent_@Feb 10 2005, 09:17 AM
> * Matt,
> 
> Has that happened before to you? Where you witness something and you keep driving?
> ...


 I will stop unless I have somewhere I needed to be 15 minutes before 

I usually don't Identify myself as an EMT unless I actually do an assessment...just make sure everyone is OK, then I can keep going if I need to, don't have to worry about waiting for EMS / FD to arrive to "transfer care"

Jon


----------



## MMiz (Feb 10, 2005)

You can see our post about stopping in my POV here:
http://www.emtlife.com/index.php?showtopic=31&hl=stop

As was the situation on an airplane at 30,000 feet where no one else volunteered, after a minute I volunteered my services.  If I knew EMS was 10-15+ minutes away I'd stop and offer my services, but thats never happened.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Feb 10 2005, 08:54 PM
> * I will stop unless I have somewhere I needed to be 15 minutes before
> 
> I usually don't Identify myself as an EMT unless I actually do an assessment...just make sure everyone is OK, then I can keep going if I need to, don't have to worry about waiting for EMS / FD to arrive to "transfer care"
> ...


 You don't need to verbally identify yourself... It's usually on your back in large letters.

Plus, has being late ever stopped you before?


----------



## Luno (Feb 12, 2005)

Not the same as getting your car stolen, but working ski patrol, after stabilizing a broken ankle, and moving the patient to a POV for her parents to transport to the hosp, I went back to the shack only to realize they just stole my $120 dollar carbon fiber Oakley goggles.......  Yeah, people do some funny stuff.


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 12, 2005)

For me I think I would stop if I witnessed the collision or if I had more than just my self to do anything  other wise I would call 911 and wait for additional help first.  If I did get out I would make sure my four ways are on and that my car is turned off and locked with the keys in my pocket.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 13, 2005)

Ive stopped numerous times to help, but its very frustrating when youre on your own with no equipment and you really cant do anything to help. SoI usually help control bleeding and take C-Spine, I get a good detailed history for the responding crews, and then I borrow their Cavacide for my hands and go home.


----------

